# WoW MoP das letzte Addon!?



## DeeKay882 (21. Januar 2012)

Mists of Pandaria soll wohl der letzte Teil sein von WoW...Blizzard hat einen 5 Jahres Plan erstellt wo es drauf steht...

Aber guckt und staunt selber....http://www.chip.de/news/Titan-Blizzard-bestaetigt-World-of-Warcraft-Nachfolger_46283644.html

Was sagt ihr dazu??? Ich meine toll es kommt endlich der WoW Film aber es kann doch nicht einfach schluss sein....


...ich habe nicht gesehen das der Beitrag bereits von 2010 ist...sorry =)


----------



## Djago (21. Januar 2012)

WoW X4 ist MOP und wie du siehst ist für 2013 ein WoW X5 zu sehen (dann mit Arabischen Setting und Sinbad als neue Heldenklasse). Das geht schon noch eine weile mit WoW .


----------



## Derulu (21. Januar 2012)

Eher nein...da steht ein WoW X5 (im Q4 2013) noch drauf auf der angeblich "echten" Liste...MoP ist X4 (die Zahl hinter dem x steht für die Zahl der Erweiterung)


----------



## Lemina (21. Januar 2012)

Da steht WoWx4 (MoP) und WoWx5 mit drinnen. Also laut dem Plan gäbe es nach MoP sowieso noch ein AddOn.


----------



## DeeKay882 (21. Januar 2012)

Ja Gott sei dank =) Und hoffen wir mal das dann noch ein Teil kommt =)) Danke für eure Antworten =)


----------



## pwnytaure (21. Januar 2012)

da ich dieses Asia-setting hasse hoff ich natürlich drauf^^


----------



## spoix (21. Januar 2012)

Endlich mal schluss----- oder doch ned..... mal 3 4 Jahre nix des währ herlich^^



aber da hätten die buffedleute nix zu tun^^


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Januar 2012)

DeeKay882 schrieb:


> Mists of Pandaria soll wohl der letzte Teil sein von WoW...Blizzard hat einen 5 Jahres Plan erstellt wo es drauf steht...
> 
> Aber guckt und staunt selber....http://www.chip.de/n...r_46283644.html
> 
> ...



Ich bezweifel das MoP das ende ist.. ich denke immernoch das letzte addon wird sich Komplett mit der Brennenden Legion (ja wieder ) beschäftigen.. da die nunmal die Bedrohung nummer 1 ist.


----------



## Torode (21. Januar 2012)

Zumal es nur ein Fünf - Jahresplan sein soll und der berücksichtigt NUR dementsprechend den Zeitraum von 2010 offensichtlich.


----------



## Klos1 (21. Januar 2012)

So lange sie noch Kohle machen, kommen auch Addons. Und wie gewinnbringed Wow noch sein wird, wenn Titan da ist, wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## Felix^^ (21. Januar 2012)

Klos schrieb:


> So lange sie noch Kohle machen, kommen auch Addons. Und wie gewinnbringed Wow noch sein wird, wenn Titan da ist, wird sich zeigen müssen.



Ich hoffe bei Titan wird so ein episches Gefühl wie beim Anfang von WoW geben


----------



## daturah (21. Januar 2012)

so ein gefühl gibts nur einmal.

alles danach ist nur vergleichsware


----------



## Arakon79 (21. Januar 2012)

Vorletztes Addon! Das letzte wird das sein, auf dem es auf Stufe 100 geht.


----------



## KillerBee666 (21. Januar 2012)

Arakon79 schrieb:


> Vorletztes Addon! Das letzte wird das sein, auf dem es auf Stufe 100 geht.



sagt wer... mal davon ab das beim 5 lvl zyklus dann heißen würde es wäre das vorvorletzte sind diese lvl 100 gerüchte seid anbeginn von wow im umlauf.. mag sein das das das ende ist.. vllt aber auch nicht.


----------



## orkman (21. Januar 2012)

daturah schrieb:


> so ein gefühl gibts nur einmal.
> 
> alles danach ist nur vergleichsware



richtig ... ich hatte meins bei guild wars und find das spiel eben episch und wow nur als kleines nebenspiel ... deshalb werden auch soviele gute neue mmorpg's als schlecht abgestempelt ... die sind gut aber die leute erwarten ein neues :" boar geil , ne online welt ... boar da sind ja richtige andere spieler , und kuck mal ...das is ein orc ...noch nie gesehen ..."	heutzutage kommt ein shooter raus und man sagt sofort :mist wieso is das net wie cod mw2 oder so ...
das gleiche bei swtor: berufe zu einfach lvlbar , raids oede , endspiel oede ... haettet ihr nie ein anderes online mmorpg gespielt waere es fuer euch das paradies auf erden


----------



## Rudi TD (22. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> haettet ihr nie ein anderes online mmorpg gespielt waere es fuer euch das paradies auf erden



Das stimmt schon, klar ist man verwöhnt, aber das ist doch bei anderen Dingen auch so. Vor 7 Jahren waren beispielsweise die Handys noch irgendwelche altmodischen Knochen. Trotzdem war man deswegen noch geflascht (BOAH! Sogar 'ne SMS Funktion. Und trotzdem schaffen es die neuen Smartphones zu verzücken (Sprachsteuerung etc). Warum schaffen das die Spieleentwickler dann nicht? Warum sind die Entwickler von MMO's, mit einem Multimillionen-Dollar Budget, nicht in der Lage ein 7 Jahre altes, gefühlt von 95% der Weltbevölkerung verhasstes, MMO wie WoW würdig zu ersetzen?


----------



## Garthel (22. Januar 2012)

Da es in einem blue-post hieß die Levelsteigerung wird zu cata auf 5 gesenkt, damit mehr Platz für weitere Addons bis zur magischen 100 ist gehe ich von 3 weiteren Addons (MoP incl) aus. Ob dies so stimmt, keine Ahnung, aber die 100 wird Blizz schon noch anstreben und ich vermute auch dass es dann vorbei sein wird. Würden sie dies nicht als Grenze sehen hätte die Senkung auf 5 Lev je addon keinen Sinn, dann könnten sie auch auf 110, 120 oder 340 abstellen. Aber zeigt eh erst die Zukunft.


----------



## Nexilein (22. Januar 2012)

Garthel schrieb:


> Da es in einem blue-post hieß die Levelsteigerung wird zu cata auf 5 gesenkt, damit mehr Platz für weitere Addons bis zur magischen 100 ist gehe ich von 3 weiteren Addons (MoP incl) aus.



Die Begründung für 5 Level anstatt 10 war eigentlich, dass man bei 10 level mehr neue Fähigkeiten erwartet, und das man diese nicht liefern könne/wolle.



Rudi schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, klar ist man verwöhnt, aber das ist doch bei anderen Dingen auch so. Vor 7 Jahren waren beispielsweise die Handys noch irgendwelche altmodischen Knochen. Trotzdem war man deswegen noch geflascht (BOAH! Sogar 'ne SMS Funktion. Und trotzdem schaffen es die neuen Smartphones zu verzücken (Sprachsteuerung etc). Warum schaffen das die Spieleentwickler dann nicht? Warum sind die Entwickler von MMO's, mit einem Multimillionen-Dollar Budget, nicht in der Lage ein 7 Jahre altes, gefühlt von 95% der Weltbevölkerung verhasstes, MMO wie WoW würdig zu ersetzen?



Weil das Gefühl von MMOs durch viele Spieler und eine große Welt generiert wird.
Alles andere gibt's auch auch in Singleplayer spielen. Dementsprechend gibt es reichlich Inovation, nur eben keine exlusive für MMORPGs.


----------



## Totebone (22. Januar 2012)

Garthel schrieb:


> Da es in einem blue-post hieß die Levelsteigerung wird zu cata auf 5 gesenkt, damit mehr Platz für weitere Addons bis zur magischen 100 ist gehe ich von 3 weiteren Addons (MoP incl) aus. Ob dies so stimmt, keine Ahnung, aber die 100 wird Blizz schon noch anstreben und ich vermute auch dass es dann vorbei sein wird. Würden sie dies nicht als Grenze sehen hätte die Senkung auf 5 Lev je addon keinen Sinn, dann könnten sie auch auf 110, 120 oder 340 abstellen. Aber zeigt eh erst die Zukunft.



Nein es hieß in einem Post, dass wenn man immer 10 lvl nehmen würde man so schnell bei Zahlen wär, die Neueinsteiger nur noch abschreckt. Stell dir ein Spiel vor, dass du dir kaufst und du dann siehst, dass du bis lvl 350 lvln muss... Da verlieren viele schon die Lust.


----------



## Annovella (22. Januar 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> sagt wer... mal davon ab das beim 5 lvl zyklus dann heißen würde es wäre das vorvorletzte sind diese lvl 100 gerüchte seid anbeginn von wow im umlauf.. mag sein das das das ende ist.. vllt aber auch nicht.



Ist nicht Level 250 das letzte Level?


----------



## eisboy (22. Januar 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ist nicht Level 250 das letzte Level?



also dazu sage ich dass ich mal gehört habe dass blizzard gesagt hat dass mit lvl 100 schluss ist und lvl 250 is meistens ein privatserver


----------



## qqqqq942 (22. Januar 2012)

KillerBee666 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel das MoP das ende ist.. ich denke immernoch das letzte addon wird sich Komplett mit der Brennenden Legion (ja wieder ) beschäftigen.. da die nunmal die Bedrohung nummer 1 ist.




...und um die alten Götter wird man sich auch noch kümmern müssen...


----------



## KillerBee666 (22. Januar 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ist nicht Level 250 das letzte Level?



Warum, weil GMS 255 sind? - Das letzte lvl kannste eh nicht festmachen.. es snd halt gerüchte seid jahren das Blizzard die 100 nicht gerne knacken will/oder erst mit dem letzten addon.. aber das sagt ja mal Garnichts aus.


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2012)

WoW wird solange weitergehen wie es sich finanziell lohnt - Nicht kürzer und nicht länger.


----------



## Kersyl (22. Januar 2012)

Eventuell wird MoPdas letzte Addon sein, aber halt mit contentpatches nachgereicht.

Kaufaddons werde ich auch langsam leid...^^


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Eventuell wird MoPdas letzte Addon sein, aber halt mit contentpatches nachgereicht.
> 
> Kaufaddons werde ich auch langsam leid...^^



Eventuell werden die aktuellen Addons zusammengefasst (wenn man heute classic kauft ist bc schon dabei) - aber dass die neuen addons kostenlos kommen glaubste selbst nicht oder?


----------



## Kersyl (22. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> Eventuell werden die aktuellen Addons zusammengefasst (wenn man heute classic kauft ist bc schon dabei) - aber dass die neuen addons kostenlos kommen glaubste selbst nicht oder?



Ehm...Irgendwann WIRD Wow abgelöst sein und nur noch im Hintergrund weiterlaufen, und dann wird das "letzte addon" mit content patches ausgebaut werden.

Würde zumindest Sinn machen.


----------



## Cantharion (22. Januar 2012)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Ehm...Irgendwann WIRD Wow abgelöst sein und nur noch im Hintergrund weiterlaufen, und dann wird das "letzte addon" mit content patches ausgebaut werden.
> 
> Würde zumindest Sinn machen.



Natürlich wird WoW irgendwann abgelöst, aber ich glaube kaum dass blizzard die addons dann verschenkt.


----------



## Arakon79 (23. Januar 2012)

Da gibts ja dann auch nichts mehr zu verschenken weils dann einfach keine mehr gibt!


----------



## Panorama123 (23. Januar 2012)

Weltuntergangsprophezeihungen ftw. Es gibt Spieler mit weitaus weniger Spielern wie WoW und trotzdem kommt noch Nachschub. Warum sollte es bei WoW da anders sein. Außerdem hat Blizz bestätigt, dass Titan neben WoW alufen soll.


----------



## wowfighter (23. Januar 2012)

Ich denke selbst wenn WoW heruntergefahren wird, gibt es ja  bald das "Titan" Next-Gen MMO.
Und ich wette es wird tausende WoW Privat Server geben die laufen und das auch noch sehr gut und bugfrei.
Irgentwo müssen ja die Menschen hin, die ohne WoW nicht leben können. 

ich tippe darauf das LvL 95 das letzte MMO beinhalten wird.


----------



## DaScAn (23. Januar 2012)

Annovella schrieb:


> Ist nicht Level 250 das letzte Level?



Wenn dann 255 wegen dem HexCode "FF" :-)


----------



## Rabaz (24. Januar 2012)

Cantharion schrieb:


> WoW wird solange weitergehen wie es sich finanziell lohnt - Nicht kürzer und nicht länger.



So siehts aus und alles andere ist doch Quatsch. WOW ist für die wie eine Lizenz zum Gelddrucken. Dass sie damit aufhören nur weil sie es vor 10 Jahren mal so geplant hatten oder weil irgendeine 'magische' Grenze erreicht ist, ist doch total absurd. 

Jedes addon katapultiert die für Monate an die Spitze aller Verkaufscharts  also werden welche gemacht, Punkt. Selbst dann wenn sie sich dafür immer größeren Stuss aus den Fingern saugen müssen. Wer weiß auf was wir da noch zusteuern. Ich fürchte mit Kungfu-Pandaren ist der Gipfel des Schwachsinns noch nicht erreicht, da geht noch mehr.


----------



## Fordtaurus (24. Januar 2012)

Ich habe schon lange gesucht, aber leider nicht gefunden. In einem anderen Thread wo es ebentfals um WoW-Erweiterungen ging, schrieb ich mal (ungefährer Wortlaut): 

"Nach dem Addon Cataclysm kommt noch Catastrophe und danach das Addon Catalysator" 

Ich schätze mal nach jetzigem Stand wird nach dem Addon Catalysator wohl noch das Addon Chaosmongos kommen und wenn Blizz bis dato WoW noch nicht F2P gemacht haben oder eventuell sogar selbst dann kommt noch das Addon Chewinggum. Solange die vielbeschriehen eierlegende Wollmilchsau namens WoW noch wirtschaftlich ist, wir Blizz (oder wie die Firma dann auch immer heissen mag) noch Addons rausbringen.

Hmm auch wenn das nächste Addon MISToopsPandaria heißt, wird es warscheinlich für mich eine Catastrophe sein, da, wenn sie wirklich "neue" Talentbäume bringen, ich mit WoW aufhören werde. Denn zum 2,5mal "neue" Talentbäume in meiner erst seit mitte 2010 andauernden WoW-"Karriere" finde ich zu viel und nebentbei sind die "neuen" Talente für meinen Geschmack nur (öhhhm wie drück ich das mal halbwegs freundlich aus?) ein geistiges Verdauungsendprodukt in flüssiger Form (ja das kling anständig)! So, bevor ich ier abdriffte und mir Galle hoch kommt, ende ich hiermit und wünsche Euch allen noch viel Spass in der WoW.


just my 42 Cent


Ford


----------



## Iza_Gilneas (24. Januar 2012)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Wenn dann 255 wegen dem HexCode "FF" :-)



Die rettende Idee für Blizz wäre - das liegt auf der Hand - den Speicher für den Charakter-Level auf 32 Bit zu erhöhen, dann könnte man genau Level 4294967296 werden... WoW wäre für die nächsten elfundrölfzig Jahrhunderte gerettet. So einfach kann eine Lösung sein


----------



## Fredericus (25. Januar 2012)

Moin zusammen,

Anbei ein Link zu einem mittlerwile bestätigtenBlizzard Productsheet Papier aus dem Hause Blizzard. Darin die geplanten Veröffentlichungszeiträume der einzelnen WoW Erweiterungen und anderer Spiele, auch des Nachfolgegames mit dem derzeitigen Arbeitstitel Titan. Blizzardmitarbeiter haben immer durchblicken lassen, das nach der fünften Erweiterung Schluß ist. Bedeutet ja nicht das abschalten der Server. Alles andere macht kaufmännisch auch keinen Sinn. Und bevor wegen dem "vielen Geld" das Mimimi wieder losgeht, jeder mit kaufmännischer Erfahrung weiß, dass außer den Einnahmen und dem Gewinn, andere Dinge wesentlich maßgeblicher sind, zB. Abschreibungen, Kredite und deren Kosten, etc. Nur ein kaufmännischer Vollhonk arbeitet ohne Schulden und dergleichen. Liebe grüße an das Finanzamt.
Allen einen schönen Tag und ein langes Leben  

Fritzchen

Tante Edit: Was bin ich hier zugetextet worden, als ich das Papier das erste Mal gepostet habe, und nun ist es bestätigt.


----------



## floppydrive (25. Januar 2012)

Bis Titan noch zwei Addons und ein P2P Modell, danach sicher auf F2P umstellen um noch mehr Spieler anzulocken und dann mit kleinen Mini Addons weiter, welche im Ingame Shop zu kaufen sind.


----------



## Suki2000 (25. Januar 2012)

WoW wird solange laufen wie es sich für Blizzard lohnt. Und schaut mal auf Dark Age of Camelot das wievielte Addon gibts dafür jetzt 16 oder? Und wenn WoW irgendwan mal F2P werden sollte, Blizz nimmt genug mit Diablo usw ein. Und wer weiss vllt wird ja Titan das neue P2P Game .


----------



## Derulu (25. Januar 2012)

Fredericus schrieb:


> Anbei ein Link zu einem mittlerwile bestätigtenBlizzard Productsheet Papier aus dem Hause Blizzard. Darin die geplanten Veröffentlichungszeiträume der einzelnen WoW Erweiterungen und anderer Spiele, auch des Nachfolgegames mit dem derzeitigen Arbeitstitel Titan. Blizzardmitarbeiter haben immer durchblicken lassen, das nach der fünften Erweiterung Schluß ist. Bedeutet ja nicht das abschalten der Server.



Dieses Productsheet interpretierts du jetzt ungefähr so, wie manche Menschen den Maya-Kalender interpretieren. 

Der Maya-Kalender endet nach aktueller Interpretation am 21.12.2012, ergo müssen die den Weltuntergang vorhergesehen haben.....dass die möglicherweise nicht weiter voraus geplant haben und das eigentlich vorhatten (sie wussten ja nicht, dass die spanischen Eroberer sie quasi ausrotten würden und sie den Kalender nicht fortsetzen können würden), wird einfach mal negiert


2014 sind die letzten eingetragenen Daten in diesem Sheet, in den Jahren 2015-2017 (die ja auch noch aufgeführt sind) passiert dann bei Blizzard, im ganzen Unternehmen also exakt...nichts? Irgendwie...unlogisch? Ich würde das eher so interpretieren, dass die Planung, zum Zeitpunkt als dieses Productsheet (so es denn wirklich echt ist) erstellt wurde, eben genau bis Ende 2014 ging (durchaus übrlich in der Wirtschaft, mittelfristige Planungen zu machen). Jetzt daraus zu schließen, das danach das Ende der Welt (von warcraft) wäre, ist ungefähr so seriös wie vom Ende des Maya-Kalenders (so dieses Ende wirklich auf den besagten Tag fällt^^) auf das Ende der (unsrigen) Welt zu schließen^^


----------



## Tikume (25. Januar 2012)

Keine Blizzcon 2012 - gibt Blizzard endgültig auf?


----------



## Shaila (25. Januar 2012)

Ich kann so Diskussionen nicht nachvollziehen. Man bekommt den Eindruck, viele warten gerade zu auf das Ende von WoW, was in meinen Augen keinen Sinn ergibt. Denn wenn man das Spiel nicht mag, dann würde man es ja nicht spielen und wenn man es mag, wieso sollte man dann wollen, das es endet? Irgendwie erschließt sich mir daher nicht der Sinn der Debatte.


----------



## jeef (25. Januar 2012)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Ich kann so Diskussionen nicht nachvollziehen. Man bekommt den Eindruck, viele warten gerade zu auf das Ende von WoW, was in meinen Augen keinen Sinn ergibt. Denn wenn man das Spiel nicht mag, dann würde man es ja nicht spielen und wenn man es mag, wieso sollte man dann wollen, das es endet? Irgendwie erschließt sich mir daher nicht der Sinn der Debatte.



Man muss etwas nicht mögen, um süchtig danach zu sein =)


----------



## Vyren (25. Januar 2012)

Also als ich die Thread-Überschrift sah musste ich schon lachen ^^

Das wird aber kaum das letzte AddOn sein, und der 5 Jahresplan erinnert iwie an die DDR :'D

Wird warscheinlich genauso scheitern aber naja

Flames per PN (:


----------



## Totebone (25. Januar 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Keine Blizzcon 2012 - gibt Blizzard endgültig auf?



Nein Blizzard ist einfahc nur Klug. Sonst wird das wie die Blizzcon 2010 wo es als "große Ankündigung" den Demonhunter für D3 gab. Also werden die Turniere in die richtige Zone ausgelagert und gut is


----------



## Ersguterjunge93 (26. Januar 2012)

Wurde nicht schon vor Ewigkeiten mal gepostet das die Liste NICHT offiziell ist?


----------



## orkman (26. Januar 2012)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Man bekommt den Eindruck, viele warten gerade zu auf das Ende von WoW, was in meinen Augen keinen Sinn ergibt. Denn wenn man das Spiel nicht mag, dann würde man es ja nicht spielen und wenn man es mag, wieso sollte man dann wollen, das es endet?



oder man mag es nicht und man will dass es zu grunde geht ^^


----------



## Derulu (26. Januar 2012)

orkman schrieb:


> oder man mag es nicht und man will dass es zu grunde geht ^^



Weil man ein solcher Menschenfeind ist und gar nicht daran denkt (oder es einem egal ist) , dass a) hunderte Arbeitsplätze dran hängen und b) Millionen Menschen das Spiel mögen und unter Umständen sogar lieben ?

Man wünscht ja Unternehmen grundsätzlich alles Schlechte dieser Welt, nur nicht seinem eigenen Arbeitgeber 
Man wünscht eigentlich immer allen anderen alles Schlechte, Hauptsache selber und seinem Umfeld geht es gut


----------



## Akium (26. Januar 2012)

Es gibt solange Addons, solange sich die Investition in ein neues Addon für Blizz rechnet. Plan hin oder her. Wenn sie nach MOP feststellen würden, dass es nicht mehr lohnt, würden sie aufhören. Würden sie nach X5 feststelllen, dass mit einem X6 Addon vermutlich vernünftige Gewinne eingefahren würden, würden sie auch nen X6/X7/X8... bringen. 

Seltsam naive Vorstellungen scheinen hier manche von Entscheidungsprozessen in Unternehmen zu haben.


----------



## pwnytaure (24. März 2012)

Rudi schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, klar ist man verwöhnt, aber das ist doch bei anderen Dingen auch so. Vor 7 Jahren waren beispielsweise die Handys noch irgendwelche altmodischen Knochen. Trotzdem war man deswegen noch geflascht (BOAH! Sogar 'ne SMS Funktion. Und trotzdem schaffen es die neuen Smartphones zu verzücken (Sprachsteuerung etc). Warum schaffen das die Spieleentwickler dann nicht? Warum sind die Entwickler von MMO's, mit einem Multimillionen-Dollar Budget, nicht in der Lage ein 7 Jahre altes, gefühlt von 95% der Weltbevölkerung verhasstes, MMO wie WoW würdig zu ersetzen?



Ich will ja net klugscheißen aber das is vom momentanen stand der Technik relativ schwer möglich. ^^


----------



## Felix^^ (24. März 2012)

solange es genug Abonennten gibt wird es WoW geben.


----------



## Nephris (24. März 2012)

http://www.gamona.de/games/world-of-warcraft,blizzard-bestaetigt-arbeiten-an-fuenftem-add-on-weitere-add:news,2077791.html


----------



## Rhenakus (24. März 2012)

Das hört sich nach min. noch 2 addons an.



Während aktuell die ersten Spieler in der Beta von World of Warcraft: Mists of Pandaria verbringen, schraubt Blizzard bereits am fünften Add-on. Das bestätigte Blizzards COO Paul Sams in einem Gespräch mit CVG.

Screenshot zu: Blizzard bestätigt Arbeiten an fünftem Add-on, weitere Add-ons angedeutetNach dem vierten Add-on Mists of Pandaria soll es mit Erweiterungen weitergehen.Auf die Frage, ob er Potential für mehr Add-ons nach Pandaria sieht, antwortete er: "Absolut, denn ich weiß bereits, welches das nächste sein wird. [...], ich denke, da gibt es noch viele Möglichkeiten. Chris Metzen hat mir auch schon verraten, was sie für 6.0 planen und ich bin deshalb ziemlich aufgeregt. Sie wissen sogar schon, was sie in den kommenden Add-ons, die uns bevorstehen, alles machen werden."

Somit arbeitet Blizzard also nicht nur an einem fünften Add-on, sondern plant offenbar mindestens noch eine sechste Erweiterung. Er ist sich jedenfalls sicher, dass die Zukunft von World of WarCraft rosig aussieht und Mists of Pandaria dem MMO wieder ordentlich Leben einhaucht.

Blizzards nächstes MMO mit dem Projektnamen Titan scheint also noch etwas länger auf sich warten zu lassen.


----------



## DerPrinzz82 (24. März 2012)

Chris Metzen hatte schon auf der Blizzcon(2011) gesagt, das man schon Pläne für weiter Erweiterungen habe....

Also.... "WoW MoP das letzte Addon!?" NEIN! 

Und Titan wird WoW auch nichts anhaben da Titan nicht Warcraft ist, ganz einfach.

Solange WoW noch gespielt wird, solange wird es WoW auch noch geben.

Schaut euch doch mal Ultima Online, EverQuest oder Dark Age of Camelot an , diese Spiele werden immer noch gespielt:-)


----------



## heiduei (24. März 2012)

Ihr habt alle echt nix besseres zu tun, oder ?  
Fakt ist, solange etwas Kohle einbringt, wird es weiter betrieben, denn Geld regiert die Welt....
Fragt euch doch nicht was nach MoP kommt, sondern wartet ersteinmal ab. Ich war am Anfang auch kein großer Fan der nächsten Erweiterung, aber hört euch doch mal den aktuellen BuffedCast an. 
Spätestens damit wurde ich voll überzeugt, das MoP eine super Erweiterung wird :-)


----------



## Teena (24. März 2012)

Freut euch erst mal auf das nächste Addon ;-)


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

Wenn ich das Gestern Richtig Verstanden habe in der WoW-Nacht, dann soll es so aussehen:



Spoiler



- ab MoP merken Allianz und Horde das Sie zusammen mehr erreichen können
- Langsam beginnt der Finalle Kampf gegen die Brennende Legion (gegen die Titanen usw)
- allein die lore um die Titanen soll 2 Addons gehen!
- das heißt: MoP + 2 Addons + Finale Addon


----------



## Vaisser (24. März 2012)

Wenn es um die Zukunft von wow geht ist doch die entscheidende Frage was sich wirklich hinter dem "Titan-Projekt" versteckt. Wenn Titan nicht in Konkurrenz steht zu wow, warum zieht man dann seine besten Leute aus wow ab? WOW hat seinen Zenit überschritten, aus der Grafik kannst eben nicht mehr viel rausquetschen - Warum um alles in der Welt sollte man dann an einem Spiel werkeln das nicht mit wow konkurriert, es würde doch viel mehr sinn machen einen Nachfolger von wow zu entwickeln, ein wow2 oder ein Starcraft Online.


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

soll Titan nich F2P werden?


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2012)

Vaisser schrieb:


> Wenn es um die Zukunft von wow geht ist doch die entscheidende Frage was sich wirklich hinter dem "Titan-Projekt" versteckt. Wenn Titan nicht in Konkurrenz steht zu wow, warum zieht man dann seine besten Leute aus wow ab? WOW hat seinen Zenit überschritten, aus der Grafik kannst eben nicht mehr viel rausquetschen - Warum um alles in der Welt sollte man dann an einem Spiel werkeln das nicht mit wow konkurriert, es würde doch viel mehr sinn machen einen Nachfolger von wow zu entwickeln, ein wow2 oder ein Starcraft Online.



Welche "besten Leute" wurden denn eigentlich abgezogen? Das sagen immer alle, aber ausser Jeff Kaplan hat bisher niemand einen konkreten/bekannten Namen nennen können (das frage ich jetzt wirklich aus Interesse, also versteht es nicht falsch). Aktuell heißt es übrigens, Titan sollte Ingamewerbung bekommen und möglicherweise f2p sein, keine der bekannten Blizzardfranchises verwenden (das ist sogar eine offizielle Aussage) und ausserdem eine viel größere und auch andere Kundenschicht als WoW ansprechen...das spricht alles gegen ein WoW2 oder etwas, das mit WoW selbst in absolut direkter Konkurrenz steht


----------



## Yinj (24. März 2012)

Omg... dann wird Titan also: Space Hamster die in die Zeit vor dem BIG BANG gereist sind um gegen das endlose nichts zu Kämpfen!


----------



## Bergerdos (24. März 2012)

DerPrinzz82 schrieb:


> Und Titan wird WoW auch nichts anhaben da Titan nicht Warcraft ist, ganz einfach.
> 
> Solange WoW noch gespielt wird, solange wird es WoW auch noch geben.



Laut dem verlinkten Bericht im Eingangspost wird X5 (also das Addon NACH MoP) etwa Zeitgleich mit Titan angekündigt, Titan soll demnach so etwas wie ein Nachfolger von WoW werden. Bisher ist über Titan noch gar nichts bekannt, alles nur Vermutungen. Es kann also gut sein, dass Titan auf ein ähnliches Szenario setzt wie WoW, also eher Mittelalterlich / Fantasy und damit den typischen WoW-Spieler anspricht (also Titan = Warcraft).
Der größte Teil der WoW-Spieler (wie ich auch) hat nie Warcraft gespielt und denen ist es auch im Prinzip egal ob die Geschichte mit Warcraft zusammenhängt oder mit Schneewittchen, hauptsache die Geschichte ist mitreißend und schlüssig.

Dass Blizzard irgendwann WoW ersetzen muss ist klar, man kann eine 10 Jahre alte Engine nur begrenzt aufmotzen , irgendwann stößt man an Grenzen. WoW in einer neuen Engine komplett neu zu modellieren macht auch nicht viel Sinn, also muss ein komplett neues Spiel her. 
Wenn man sich selber nicht Konkurrenz machen will ist es sinnvoll das neue Spiel so zu gestalten dass man die meisten alten Spieler behält. Ein kompletter Wechsel der Szenarien (zB. ein Titan das auf einer Science Fiction Welt basiert a la SWToR) würde einen Großteil der Spieler nicht interessieren, und 2 komplett gewartete Spiele parallel - also WOW und Titan - würden die doppelten Kosten verursachen ohne die Gesamtspielerzahlen merklich zu steigern. Das lässt sich den Aktionären sehr schlecht vermitteln :-)

Daher gehe ich persönlich davon aus dass Titan quasi der Nachfolger von WoW wird und den Großteil der Spieler von WoW aufnehmen soll. WoW wird es noch sehr lange geben, aber große Addons sind nach X5 (also das Addon NACH MoP) nicht mehr zu erwarten, vielleicht hier und da noch ein kleiner Patch mit einer neuen Ini oder so.


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2012)

Bergerdos schrieb:


> Daher gehe ich persönlich davon aus dass Titan quasi der Nachfolger von WoW wird und den Großteil der Spieler von WoW aufnehmen soll. WoW wird es noch sehr lange geben, aber große Addons sind nach X5 (also das Addon NACH MoP) nicht mehr zu erwarten, vielleicht hier und da noch ein kleiner Patch mit einer neuen Ini oder so.



Guggst du hier:



Hufenbart schrieb:


> *Nach &#8222;Mists of Pandaria"
> &#8222;World of Warcraft": Weiteres Addon bestätigt*
> 
> &#8222;World of Warcraft" gehört weiterhin zu den mitunter erfolgreichsten Videospiel-Projekten. Obwohl der Titel mittlerweile einige Jahre auf dem Buckel hat, befindet sich derzeit mit &#8222;Mists of Pandaria" das nunmehr vierte Addon in der Mache.
> ...



6. Erweiterung wäre X6 und das soll noch "immer nicht das Ende der Fahenstange sein", sagt zumindest der COO (also der Vorstand für das operative Geschäft) von Blizzard im Interview  ...ob er allerdings Recht behält, ist eine andere Geschichte (die vor allem davon abhängt, wie rentabel die Sache dann noch ist), zumindest "geplant" ist scheinbar noch ein bißchen mehr als bloß noch eine Erweiterung nach MOP


----------



## Schlamm (24. März 2012)

"Nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange" halte ich für einen schlechten Namen für die übernächste WoW-Erweiterung...

(sry, der musste sein...)


----------



## Hutzifutzi (24. März 2012)

Wir werden´s schon irgendwie mitbekommen wenn WoW ja beendet werden sollte.


----------



## Derulu (24. März 2012)

Schlamm schrieb:


> "Nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange" halte ich für einen schlechten Namen für die übernächste WoW-Erweiterung...
> 
> (sry, der musste sein...)



World of Warcraft - Noch nicht das Ende der Fahnenstange...abgekürzt NndEdF...

stimmt, seltsamer Name


----------

